# Serbian HighFlyers/Armenian they are not flying



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi All, 

I hope someone can help me here, i bought youngster of serbian and armenian highflyers when i was buying them i asked the seller if he would fly them in front of me, and he did so i seen them fly for about 3-4 hours fly they were flying really high but now that they are at my place they fly for 5 min that is all i have tried to fly them by them selfs or with other high flyers they dont fly, i feed them with mixer, i really dont know what to do, they now are sitting on the roof they seem to be not interested in flying. any advice is welcome


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Where do you live? They could be molting. And you shouldnt fly them together. The Armenians are tumblers and the Serbians are not. I also have Serbians and Armenians.


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

I live in London I also tried to fly them on there own


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

How long have you had them for at your place?


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

I had them about 6 days


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

I think they are just getting used to their surroundings right now. Give them a few more days outside and they will start flying. Are they still getting the same feed as their previous home?


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

They are getting the same feed as the there previous house, the problem I have is that they sit on the neighbours roof and they never come down when I call them, I wanna know how to encourage them to fly


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Its just 6 days.... you need to give them more time to get adjusted to their new surroundings. Also after they get used to it, they will start landing at your place....
the timing will increase in a due course of time....


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I am just curious. Did the birds get thrown upwards so they can fly or did they get chased up with a stick or something? The amount of feed as you may know, is also important. I think your birds are not happy at the moment. Because I think you are chasing them or throwing them up and they do not like that right now, so they sit and try to figure out how to get home by looking around from the roof top. I think they will start to fly when they get happy again. I hope you are not overfeeding them and also you are not liberating them when they are not hungry.


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

hamlet said:


> Hello. I am just curious. Did the birds get thrown upwards so they can fly or did they get chased up with a stick or something? The amount of feed as you may know, is also important. I think your birds are not happy at the moment. Because I think you are chasing them or throwing them up and they do not like that right now, so they sit and try to figure out how to get home by looking around from the roof top. I think they will start to fly when they get happy again. I hope you are not overfeeding them and also you are not liberating them when they are not hungry.


I first I trow them in the air after the land I chase them with stick, I am not over feeding, should I just let them fly them selfs or what should I do, I know they are trained because I saw them fly 3-4 hours. Would it good to fly them with my other pigeons that I had long time I have one Pakistani high flyer who does 12-15 hours I was think of flying them with him shall I do that or not


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

I flew them this morning and they did for the first time 30 mins but they start it of flying a bit high and then they flew low for about 30 mins I flew them with one of my high flyer he was flying really high.


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Just give them some time. There just getting used to their new home. Today they did 30 mins hopefully next time 45 mins and so on.


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

Sunne said:


> Just give them some time. There just getting used to their new home. Today they did 30 mins hopefully next time 45 mins and so on.


Yh that is right, but One thing I am not happy with is that they land 2 blocks from my house and they stay there until food time they come back around 4 pm what shall I do, I feed them before I fly them is that good or not


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't feed them before flying because once they are let out their not going to listen to you. If you let them out hungry then they will have a reason to listen to you and come home because you are there food source. Are you doing any feed call right now like something they hear and rush into the loft?


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

I whistle for them for them and they listen. Should I feed them twice I day and what time of the day is best to fly them


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I would not fly the new birds with the best unless the best birds were almost ready to land. Example: the best birds have been flying for certain hours and you know when they will land then half hour or less before they land let the new birds out and slightly flag them up so they can fly with the old birds before they all land together. Feed once a day to your flyers and try to feed them same time in the afternoon after they land. When the new birds leave to sit somewhere, give them half their food when they return. That way you can figure out a balance between the weather, time lapsed in between feeding, and amount/kind of feed involved. First step in having good birds in my opinion is training them to land/settle on call/cue. If they respond to your landing procedure, then you can increase their feed by a teaspoon each and see what happens next time you want them to land. Hopefully like some of members said, your birds will get to know you and your birds so that they can fly together, or fly longer times for you to enjoy.


----------



## aslam4334 (Aug 9, 2012)

Dear sir can u please help me to get good pearl white eyes high flyer tumbler for breeding or for sale please help


----------

